# Error While Build AOSP from source



## Gecko225 (Aug 10, 2012)

I Everyone. I have downloaded android 4.3 source and i try to build it for Samsung galaxy tab 2 but i got the following errors:



> make: *** [out/target/product/p3113/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libwebcore_intermediates/Source/WebCore/bindings/V8CSSStyleRule.h] Killed
> 
> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
> make: *** [out/target/product/p3113/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libwebcore_intermediates/Source/WebCore/bindings/V8CSSImportRule.h] Killed
> ...


And the build Stops can you help me please ?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

What settings are you using to compile it?

What are the specs on your PC?

-how much RAM

-how much free RAM

-how much hard drive space

-how much free hard drive space

*Note that replying with minimal details will result in me or anyone else having to ask more questions before you get a possible solution.


----------



## Gecko225 (Aug 10, 2012)

My PC SPECS :
Acer Aspire One D255
Archlinux x86_64
RAM : 1G
Swap : 5G
HDD : 160 G

Edit : I have solved the problem. It was a RAM Issue. After adding swap file 5G and ccache the problem was solved


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Heh, that was my guess, but glad you realized it first 

Also, you probably want to compile with only one job (make -j1). I think you might just be prolonging the failure if it's still building.


----------



## Gecko225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry but i got another error :

IOError: [Errno 28] No space left on device
Exception IOError: (28, 'No space left on device') in <bound method ZipFile.__del__ of <zipfile.ZipFile object at 0x2274110>> ignored
make: *** [out/target/product/p3113/full_p3113-ota-eng.charles.zip] Error 1

I Have 90 G remaining on my Hard Drive.

Please help me


----------

